
Fastest Javascript Sudoku Solver - solipsist
http://attractivechaos.github.com/plb/kudoku.html
======
jasondavies
See also the full set of language benchmarks:
<http://attractivechaos.github.com/plb/>

Interesting to see V8 performing so well on speed in all benchmarks.
JaegarMonkey seems to use 4x less memory in the matrix multiplication
benchmark though!

